# Frozen White Fiesta ST Avec Über Spec



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi chaps I wanted a better title... i'm slacking 

4 cars, 12 months... and here's another! A tad excited about this one for some reason although I do feel about 18 driving it.. i'm currently not giving a f**k though.

Uber spec, most sought after colour, 170bhp, £200 a year insurance, 40mpg (46/47 on Yesterdays 450mile drive). All for the price of a night out with Paul Gascoigne.




























OMG IT'S DIRTAAAY!























































OMG SWIRRRRRLLLZZZZ....










Spec:

Full Milltek exhaust, air filter and decat.
Ford supplied Eibach springs.
Oe factory fitted inbuilt satnav, voice activated bluetooth iphone-iPod connectivity/handsfree etc. 
Electric heated, power folding mirrors. 
Heated front screen.
Climate control.
Auto lights and wipers. 
Factory fitted rear privacy glass.

Just every box ticked from factory apart from full leather and a sunroof. Really wanted to avoid leather. It's worth quite a bit more than what I paid for it, to the right buyer anyway but it'll be here until after xmas anyway.

Lots planned to get it up to my standard, list tem later, oh and it's going to bleed like a b**ch, the iron in the paint is mental! It's reeeeally needing detailed!

Yeah so eh, chavtastic!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking very nice Gally suits the Black Wheels well imho


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks great , love this car !


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

great work fella :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

We'll get this looking better on thursday Blondey.. then you can sell it friday :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks fabulous :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im liking that a lot and im sure after your handy work it will look even better


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Lovely car mate, Frozen White looks well when cleaned!
Excellent drive aren't they?

Im rockin' a Diamond White facelift ST also with a few goodies on it:


----------



## McTaggart (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice motor shame about the colour though :lol: 

Sporting this little number myself with a few nice mods :driver:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Am I getting a shot of this on Thursday then becksy?


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

1 of these with a full miltek and manifold,bwaaaaaap bwaaaaaaaap bwaaaaaaaap bwaaaaaaaap BANG!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> Am I getting a shot of this on Thursday then becksy?


Of course mate. Might be too loud for the neighbours!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

composite said:


> 1 of these with a full miltek and manifold,bwaaaaaap bwaaaaaaaap bwaaaaaaaap bwaaaaaaaap BANG!


Well it has a full system and decat. I'm not sure on the manifold but needs more crackle and pop!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice car! looks very glossy!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely motor


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Absolutley love these, had one in red few yrs back, would have another in a heartbeat, yours looks and the black wheels look sweet:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks amazing mate! I own a Performance Blue Fiesta ST, great little cars.


----------



## acavill (Jul 14, 2013)

That looks really smart, bet it goes like a stabbed rat!! :thumb:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome looking car. Black wheels on a white car :argie::lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

MitchB121 said:


> Looks amazing mate! I own a Performance Blue Fiesta ST, great little cars.


I've been very impressed. Can't fault it at all so far.



Bradders said:


> Awesome looking car. Black wheels on a white car :argie::lol:


I know, it's very rude boi but for some reason I love it!


----------



## chris_ffx (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice car, what are these like to drive, quite nippy?? I was considering swapping my Seat Leon for something a bit more economical and this is on the short list lol.


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice mate,

Am I going to be seeing this at Ford Fair this weekend?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

chris_ffx said:


> Nice car, what are these like to drive, quite nippy?? I was considering swapping my Seat Leon for something a bit more economical and this is on the short list lol.


It's very nippy but it was the torque that surprised me. I cannot comment too much minus the mods but with mods it certainly frees the car up.

For a couple of hundred quid it changes the car.



Saamm93 said:


> Very nice mate,
> 
> Am I going to be seeing this at Ford Fair this weekend?


No sadly. I'm off to Paris in the next couple of weeks so too much on just now. It's a fair trek.

As a Ford lover I really should get down there soon!


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

No pics of the front of the car?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'll get some up mate, not a fan of the grey look on the grills and looks a bit plain so just grabbed a couple of quick pics.

We'll have it detailed soon.

Off to see Craig for some iron remover testing. Pics to follow.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So more pics after a bit of product testing.































































































































De-tarred....



















New Bosch aero wipers, smooth wiper on the rear, washer jets fitted. (2012 Focus mist jets) both C4'd.

4 layers of G1 on the windscreen and 1 layer on all other glass. C2 applied whilst drying. Very slick addition to drying especially diluted. I always suggest fitting newer wiper blades with G1, you'll get 12months plus with zero issues.

Bad wipers can ruin G1 in weeks.



























































































Sorry nothing exciting yet. New plates, badges, tyres and shiz to come! Not even been polished yet!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

none of the photos are showing in that last post Gally.

And my parts fitting is fine, just need to give me the correct parts unlike you! :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols. Yeah seems to be a tapatalk issue. They worked last night! Balls!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Now fixed guys!


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

looks awesome what was the results with the tests?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think Craig is going to fire together a little write up.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Just seen this Becksy!

You have been in better car changing form than me this year! I've still got the 325 Touring I bought last October!:lol:

Looks like a cool little pocket rocket you've got there, looking forward to the detail


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> Just seen this Becksy!
> 
> You have been in better car changing form than me this year! I've still got the 325 Touring I bought last October!:lol:
> 
> Looks like a cool little pocket rocket you've got there, looking forward to the detail


Indeed chap! It's all about the profit! Frp was bought for silly money so there was so much in the vlaue it had to go at that point.

This little thing is superb. Really really impressive little cars.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a tidy little pocket rocket!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

keeping the wheels black? i HATE black wheels in general, but on a white car 

nice standard ford colour would de-chav it as you say  :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's quite funny, as you'll see from my previous cars I am as Oem+ as you get. My 2 Frps had no non standard parts fitted at all.

But.... this little chav wagon suits it's wheels and tbh come sale time, it'll actually attract more buyers, the age it's aimed at anyway! 

Chav wagon no doubt but it was bought to make money on that's the main thing, frustrating because it's a stunningly good little car. 

Oh and Silver wheels are my favourite on most cars but they don't work on this clean crisp white.


----------

